# Running a Carbon app under OS 9



## JohnE (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi guys,

You'll notice from my measly post count that I'm a newbie here...!  In fact, I'm a complete newbie to Mac programming - although I've been writing Windows programs for many years (okay, maybe I should have kept quiet about that...!)

It's always been an ambition of mine to dip my toes in the water with Mac programming - but being a sensible sort (or lazy, as the case may be) I asked a friend who's an experienced Mac programmer to write a skeleton app (just a dialog box) into which I could add some functionality.  Ultimately, I'd like my Mac apps to run under OSX and OS9, so a Carbon app seemed to be the way to go.  Now for the problem.....

My friend's skeleton app runs perfectly on his system running OSX.  But I've tried it on 3 different Macs running OS9 and it won't run on any of them.  Carbon is installed on each machine but every time I try to run the Carbon app it just shuts down before anything appears on the screen.  I need to find out if this a problem with my friend's app or a problem with the Carbon installation(s).

Has anyone got a very simple Carbon app that I could run, just to establish that Carbon is properly installed?  I don't mind what the app does (in fact, the simpler the better).  I just want to see any Carbon app running under OS 9 - just so I can start eliminating things.

I'd be very grateful for any help.

John


----------



## Arden (Sep 30, 2003)

Hehe, it's funny how newbies always feel the need to apologize for being unfortunate enough to have to use Windows.  The only thing you'd need to apologize for in this regard is for Mac flaming. 

Open up Extensions Manager and look for CarbonLib in your Extensions set.  It should be active and at version 1.6 or greater, and your OS 9 installation should be 9.2 or greater.


----------



## naodx (Oct 1, 2003)

Not sure about the program you are trying to run, but just because it is a carbon app doesn't mean that it can be ran in OS 9.
Carbon allowed programmers to switch their os 9 applications over to os X without re-writing all their code. And some applications can be run in both environments, but it is possible for someone to build an app using carbon that will only run on os X.
I would check to see if this app that you are trying to run is compatible with both, or if there is an os 9 version of it available.


----------



## JohnE (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Open up Extensions Manager and look for CarbonLib in your Extensions set.  It should be active and at version 1.6 or greater, and your OS 9 installation should be 9.2 or greater. *


Okay, I've got a bit more information now.....

The Carbon lib is showing up on all 3 machines as being Version 1.6.  The only strange thing is that the Carbon extension doesn't have an icon, whereas all the other extensions do have a small coloured icon.  This has got me wondering whether or not it's properly installed.  As regards the Mac OS, two machines are running 9.2 and one is running 9.1.  The documentation for Carbon suggests it will run on any OS from 8.6 onwards.

Unfortunately, my friend (the Mac programmer) lives in a different city, so it's not an easy problem to demonstrate to him.  However, he says that his program runs on someone else's machine running OS9.2   

Maybe he's written the world's first program that will run in London but not anywhere else....! ::ha:: ::ha:: 

BTW, I should have pointed out that I'm not asking for any source code, of course.  I just need to find an independent Carbon app that is known to run on OS9.  If it runs on the 3 x OS9 machines, then Carbon is presumably installed properly.

Even a little "Hello World" thing would do......

Thanks for all the help so far by the way.


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

CarbonLib doesn't have an icon.

Browse Macupdate.com for programs that run in both 9 and X.  If they only have one program, then they're Carbon.

Actually, I've got one for you: Reckless Drivin' (don't get any wicked ideas, now! ).  It says it's for OS X, but it runs on my computer in OS 9.


----------

